# Breaking in a new X Trail



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Everyone! I'm pretty excited, my wife and I just bought our first brand new vehicle!! :banana: A blue '05 xtrail SE here in Burlington Ont. We pick it up Monday. I'm heading down to my local Canadian Tire to pick up a set of those MotoMaster Reflex wiper blades upsized to 16", 17" and 24". 

Does anyone have any suggestions about breaking it in? Or any other tips or hints? 

Thanks in advance! 

Keith


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

kmccann said:


> Hey Everyone! I'm pretty excited, my wife and I just bought our first brand new vehicle!! :banana: A blue '05 xtrail SE here in Burlington Ont. We pick it up Monday. I'm heading down to my local Canadian Tire to pick up a set of those MotoMaster Reflex wiper blades upsized to 16", 17" and 24".
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions about breaking it in? Or any other tips or hints?
> 
> ...



Good luck on finding those blades.

Congrats on the car btw.


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

No big deal. They're on sale right now so if they don't have stock you can get a rain check and they tell you when they're do in next. That way you still get the sale price. :thumbup:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

*blade bummer*

Congrats on the car, kmcccan. I just got the same thing in silver, and it's great. Not my first new car, but definitely the coolest.  
About those wiper blades ... I was thinking of getting them, but the reviews aren't so positive over on CanadianDriver.com. Apparently they're great in rain, but don't move snow very well. I think I'm gonna get regular rubber-clad winter blades for now, and maybe get the Reflex in the spring.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Congrats!!*

Hi Keith,


Enjoy the X-Trail!!! I love mine and I first purchased Teflon Winter Blades... they were lousy.. then I purchased the exacy Reflex Blades you did.. and I love them!!! I will be keeping them on all year... Worth the money...

Stephen



kmccann said:


> Hey Everyone! I'm pretty excited, my wife and I just bought our first brand new vehicle!! :banana: A blue '05 xtrail SE here in Burlington Ont. We pick it up Monday. I'm heading down to my local Canadian Tire to pick up a set of those MotoMaster Reflex wiper blades upsized to 16", 17" and 24".
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions about breaking it in? Or any other tips or hints?
> 
> ...


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Congrats on the car, kmcccan. I just got the same thing in silver, and it's great. Not my first new car, but definitely the coolest.
> About those wiper blades ... I was thinking of getting them, but the reviews aren't so positive over on CanadianDriver.com. Apparently they're great in rain, but don't move snow very well. I think I'm gonna get regular rubber-clad winter blades for now, and maybe get the Reflex in the spring.


Doh! I'll have to let you know how they work out! lol


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Thinspirits said:


> Good luck on finding those blades.
> 
> Congrats on the car btw.


Thanks!

:cheers:


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> 
> Enjoy the X-Trail!!! I love mine and I first purchased Teflon Winter Blades... they were lousy.. then I purchased the exacy Reflex Blades you did.. and I love them!!! I will be keeping them on all year... Worth the money...
> ...


How was the install? Tricky at all? or straight forward?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Easy*

In all with removal.. all three took about 3 minutes!... very easy.

Stephen




kmccann said:


> How was the install? Tricky at all? or straight forward?


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> In all with removal.. all three took about 3 minutes!... very easy.
> 
> Stephen


thats what I like to hear!


----------



## kiwinissantech (Jan 11, 2005)

*don't break it in!*



kmccann said:


> Hey Everyone! I'm pretty excited, my wife and I just bought our first brand new vehicle!! :banana: A blue '05 xtrail SE here in Burlington Ont. We pick it up Monday. I'm heading down to my local Canadian Tire to pick up a set of those MotoMaster Reflex wiper blades upsized to 16", 17" and 24".
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions about breaking it in? Or any other tips or hints?
> 
> ...


Just drive the xtrail normally or even hard, it needs to bed the rings in, hard driving beds them in the best. enjoy it they are a great car


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

kiwinissantech said:


> Just drive the xtrail normally or even hard, it needs to bed the rings in, hard driving beds them in the best. enjoy it they are a great car


Nice! Thanks for the advice.

I'll have to do it when the Mrs is at home. She gets pretty nervous if I dive into corners in the new baby.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Went to Canadian tire today thinking they might have some reflex blades in stock....ahhh no.
So bought a 24 inch Teflon blade to replace the factory one which is already crapping out. I thought the 24 was a bigger size than the original factory blade but when I put them side by side, seemed the same ?? It was dark outside when I did the switch so maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Medevial27 (Feb 5, 2005)

*X-Trail Bumpers*

Can the bumpers on an X-Trail take a bump in a parking lot without causing $1000+ damage? I drive a 2003 Toyota Camry and the bunpers crack open and break at the slightest impact.

I'm thinking of buying an X-Trail, but only if it is reasonably durable.

So, are the bumpers tough enough on an X-Trail, or are they prone to more damage than is reasonable?


----------



## Medevial27 (Feb 5, 2005)

*X-Trail bumpers*

Are the bumpers quite durable on an X-Trail. I'm thinking of buying one but don't want a vehicle that cracks open easily like my present Toyota Camry?

Can they withstand a parking lot bump without splitting open?


----------



## clubagreenie (Feb 8, 2005)

Medevial27 said:


> Are the bumpers quite durable on an X-Trail. I'm thinking of buying one but don't want a vehicle that cracks open easily like my present Toyota Camry?
> 
> Can they withstand a parking lot bump without splitting open?


The wife backed hers into a pole without cracking it (barely missed the steelwork underneath) on the LH rear corner, took it off and pushed it out, only the paintwork cracked.


----------

